# Any Guesses when and which Cdn Banks May Split?



## canew90 (Jul 13, 2016)

Not that it changes anything, double the shares but half the value, but I think splits help future growth. I think BMO, CM and RY could be possible splits in the near future.


----------



## pastorash (Feb 3, 2014)

Who knows, I've seen this, just never experienced it myself with anything I own. Makes it easier to buy smaller lots, that's always good for small pea investors like me.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting on the "never experienced" a split ... without too much efforts, I can think of six splits, none of them banks ... but I have held a bank in my RRSP so I'm likely at seven splits.


Cheers


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

canew90 said:


> Not that it changes anything, double the shares but half the value, but I think splits help future growth. I think BMO, CM and RY could be possible splits in the near future.


According to my records, RY split in March-April 2006 when it was close to $95/share.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

CIBC will probably split in the next year, RY and BMO in the next 2. I owned National Bank shares last time they split, I think in 2011. TD shares split a couple years ago. Splits have no impact to fundamental value, rather they are correlation to higher performing companies - stocks that split tend to be companies that are operating well, and on average, companies that operate well tend to continue operating well, certainly in the medium term and on average. Companies that are doing poorly do not tend to split their shares. Rather, you are more likely to see a share consolidation, which on average is the opposite of a share split.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

+1 on the poorly performing companies doing reverse splits (aka share consolidation).

My aunt was thrilled Nortel was recovering as the stock price "jumped". It was actually doing worse. The reverse split was what drove the share price up - not performance. I couldn't convince her of this so AFAICT, she kept it all the way down to bankruptcy.


Cheers


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

At this point in the economic cycle and possible housing correction and so on I would think the banks would wait on this.


----------

